# Meet my kitten! :D



## JoshC123 (Aug 11, 2013)

I'd like to officially introduce my kitten to the forum! His name is Rocky and he's about a week old, his eyes have actually started to open today 









Here is his little set up  that's 60 watt incandescent light bulb to keep him warm.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

He is precious!!!! I guess the feeding is going better now? Thanks for sharing the picture, he is so cute. It is amazing to see how fast these little ones grow, right before your eyes


----------



## JoshC123 (Aug 11, 2013)

It seems to be going well. He's really noisy though even after he eats. Is there something wrong with him?


----------



## JoshC123 (Aug 11, 2013)

Also, he only drinks about 5cc of formula and not more. I'm concerned about that.


----------



## Victoria.McG (Jul 28, 2014)

Awww, hes so itty bitty, :mrgreen: congrats on your new baby!


----------



## KsKatt (Jul 6, 2014)

Oh, he is so cute!!
What happened to mommy?


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

TikiQT said:


> Also, he only drinks about 5cc of formula and not more. I'm concerned about that.


How often does he eat? If it is fairly often, that may be enough for now. His tummy is probably very little. Hopefully someone else can give you more input into this.


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

Oh my gosh. What a teeny little cutie pie. What is his name?


----------



## JoshC123 (Aug 11, 2013)

*Some pictures of Rocky *

First off, I want to tell everyone that Rocky is actually a girl. I assumed she was a boy before. Her eyes fully opened today! She's so cute with her big round eyes staring back at you.







I also took some photos of her sleeping 















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

She is adorable! I am sure she will keep you very busy and well loved!


----------



## lflongcatlvr (Jul 26, 2014)

So cute! Good for you for taking care of such a high-maintence kitten. She's in good hands!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

She is so sdorable!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

omg....shes soooooooooooooooooooo tiny. sweet lil baby!!!!!!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

What a little cutie pie! And when I say little, I mean TINY!!


----------

